# Tren for 12 weeks? Keep reading mixed opinions on this...



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey all, as per title, currently in week 5 of 12 weeks Tren test at 350/700...

I keep reading don't do more than 8-10 weeks.

Dunno if to cut short or not?


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Are you running Tren A or E?

I wouldnt do 12 weeks from what ive read either way, but you can run the Tren E longer.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Tren E, should have said... sorry!


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

How do u feel on it tho?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

12 weeks.. if you feel ok carry on ,,just run test 2-3 weeks longer and taper dose down in the 3 weeks, thats just my opinion .


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

im doing 16 weeks


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

no problem in running tren e for as long as your test e, they should clear from your system around the same time..imo


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cluk89 said:


> no problem in running tren e for as long as your test e, they should clear from your system around the same time..imo


it has nothing to do with clearance time running test longer. and yes tren does take longer to clear,,


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I was more concerned with the toll Tren E takes on your body as a whole... feeling ok, cardio is terrible but gains, strength and definition is awesome (same as last cycle), got the usual sides, bad nights, over heated days, bit stroppy etc

I've got 10ml of TestProp to start from a few days after my last jab for 2-3 weeks then big 45 day PCT with 16 days HCG kickstart!


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

don1 said:


> it has nothing to do with clearance time running test longer. and yes tren does take longer to clear,,


ok what does it have to do with then? and how does tren take longer to clear, i though it was the ester that controlled the release etc.?

Not arguing as i am no expert, just interested mate


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Tren is a powerful steriod and is reported to stay in our systems up to twice as long as test so therefore the shut down and sides from tren can last longer, so by running test longer you have a better chance of a successful pct. And by tapering down you are coming off gradually which is better than a full blown stop, these are my views and is what I do depending on cycle length and doses.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

12 weeks should be fine... just for me the insomnia is a killer and therefore I cant do Tren properly! 

I would say first time user do Tren ace so if you don't like how you feel you can easily come off within a week rather than if one Tren E.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

TaintedSoul said:


> 12 weeks should be fine... just for me the insomnia is a killer and therefore I cant do Tren properly!
> 
> I would say first time user do Tren ace so if you don't like how you feel you can easily come off within a week rather than if one Tren E.


Or just take sleeping tabs nah?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Rav212 said:


> Or just take sleeping tabs nah?


Not worth it when you take them every night day in and day out. There is plenty of other stuff to grow on.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

So i take it tren isn't advisable to someone who has sleeping problems already? is it just insomnia or paranoia also that tren gives you?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> So i take it tren isn't advisable to someone who has sleeping problems already? is it just insomnia or paranoia also that tren gives you?


If you already suffer insomnia then you probably going to hate Tren. look we all different and others don't seem to complain. I would highly advise Tren Ace first and see how it, if the insomnia is bad then you come off and a week later all gone.

But yeah I've had bad sleep but Tren was the worst for me. Feel like you had a deep sleep only to wake up and it's been 20 minutes. Parking off at 5am still and not slept much. No thanks. And lack of sleep meant stims for gym so it was a viscous circle for me. Or loads of sleeping tablets to correct. But saying that.. I'll probably still end up doing it again sometime! lol


----------



## AussieOX (Sep 18, 2011)

Everyone seems to react different to Tren. Some people loose their ****in mind on Tren. Think their gf is cheating on them, break down crying, all sorts of gay **** lol.

Its one of those things you can either handle, or you cant. Personaly I love Tren, Ive stayed on it for over a year at times at varying doses (with regular bloodwork/health checks)


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I got very emotionally detached on Tren. Nothing phased me and didn't give a sh!t about anything. Weird but at least no weird agro moods or anything.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

i am quite happy how i have got on with tren, i am 8 weeks in at 400mg a week (with test obviously), sometimes bit harder to drop off to sleep but thats it for me, i dont feel any different in myself, no anger issues or feeling different, just awesome strength and the body changes are something else!


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tren E has'nt had any major sides for me, only running at 220mg pw, 7 weeks and strength right up, no sleeping problems, only side im having is slightly oily skin, but thats fine, im just havin 2 showers aday which i like to do tbh. But i am stoping the Tren E a week before my last test shot as i was advised that would be the best thing to do. Also slight gyno problems, but ordered some caber and have that .5mg twice a week and it all cleared up.


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

don1 said:


> Tren is a powerful steriod and is reported to stay in our systems up to twice as long as test so therefore the shut down and sides from tren can last longer, so by running test longer you have a better chance of a successful pct. And by tapering down you are coming off gradually which is better than a full blown stop, these are my views and is what I do depending on cycle length and doses.


But you wouldn't have a full blown stop will you? It's got a half life so it wil keep decreasing in your system intill it's all out.... It's not Tren base! I think it's pointless tapering down as it tapers itself....


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

He's only saying taper as if your test tapers quicker than your tren you might have sex drive problems...or you might not...


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

I think people use way too much , it's great. I only use half mil of tri - tren 180 twice a week and produces results.

Have tried other dosages but results were no different...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm doing 16 weeks, then 4 weeks of 1Rip.

The sides have eased off considerably recently.


----------

